# Coffee Shop Decor



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Long time no speak - things have been very hectic this year, over 6000 coffees sold in the shop since april!

I have shut for the christmas period as we are on the coast and everyone has gone home









So time for a re vamp for next year, I'm looking for anywhere tha can supply coffee artwork wallpapers etc.

Can anyone help as I appear to have hit a brick wall with this one.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Simon

I'm happy to licence some of my images for display in your coffee shop at reasonable rates

Will drop you an email


----------



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Glenn


----------

